# 15 mins of cardio after weights?



## M4V3RiCk (Oct 7, 2011)

People from my gym usually advised not to do any cardio after weights but I wonder if would be ok to do maybe 15 minutes after. If so what sort would be best?


----------



## PRIDE (Oct 7, 2011)

I've always done cardio 2x/ed. Once in the AM when I first wake up and the second PM after weight training. Known MANY that do it this way.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 8, 2011)

M4V3RiCk said:


> People from my gym usually advised not to do any cardio after weights but I wonder if would be ok to do maybe 15 minutes after. If so what sort would be best?



We only do cardio on NON weight training days most of the time.


----------



## Zanny (Oct 8, 2011)

M4V3RiCk said:


> People from my gym usually advised not to do any cardio after weights but I wonder if would be ok to do maybe 15 minutes after. If so what sort would be best?



You can do it, but it will hold back muscles gains.


----------



## foreigner (Oct 10, 2011)

I do a high intensity weight routine and then 20 mins of cardio, it works fine for me .My muscles are growing just fine.


----------



## El_vava (Oct 11, 2011)

after weights I do 20-30 mins cardio. How detrimental is it to muscle growth?


----------

